# Gus Finds A Way - KEN THORNE by Moozeeck



## Moozeeck (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I have recorded Gus Finds A Way - KEN THORN and I uploaded it to the YouTube.
It's a short theme from movie Superman 3 (1983) in a scene where Gus Gorman gets great idea how to insert two keys at the same time to unlock the computer.
Author is Ken Thorne, British television and film score composer.


----------

